# HallowFX - Digitize your Decorations - A new website for Halloween Projections



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone
Greetings from Ireland - my son and I are big fans of Halloween and, this summer, we worked on a project to launch a website www.hallowfx.com.

YoutTube Channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzQa1I-OJqaJhvUDu_F71aw

The aim is to offer quality decorations but to keep the cost very low - $4.99 per individual decoration and choose any Six Decorations for $20 bucks.



Thanks for checking out this post and hope you have a great Halloween season!

A iphone pic of "monster in the closet" and "Zombie Hip Hop" in action


----------



## PRO5OHHO (Mar 7, 2021)

Yayyy! I was just browsing projection files today. Glad there's another option for us now!


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

PRO5OHHO said:


> Yayyy! I was just browsing projection files today. Glad there's another option for us now!


thanks! Hope you like the first batch - we're trying to add some more before the big day!


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Some good stuff there! Thanks for offering paypal (easy checkout). Some of those characters in monster boogie are pretty gnarly (in a good way).


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks MCR! Really appreciate the feedback! Gnarly Monster Boogie sounds like a much better title  

If you have any ideas or requests, let me know! Thanks again


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

Smdoyle said:


> Hi Everyone
> Greetings from Ireland - my son and I are big fans of Halloween and, this summer, we worked on a project to launch a website www.hallowfx.com.
> 
> YoutTube Channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzQa1I-OJqaJhvUDu_F71aw
> ...


----------



## PRO5OHHO (Mar 7, 2021)

Well since you asked... I could really use a volcano for my Mordor display, just sayin'.


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

Very cool! Some nice and fun options! I would love to see something for tombstones. The epitaph changes, or ghosts or bugs come out, blood drips from it, you know.


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

PRO5OHHO said:


> Well since you asked... I could really use a volcano for my Mordor display, just sayin'.


Ha! I think my skills may not stretch to a whole mountain 😊.


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

SLCGirl said:


> Very cool! Some nice and fun options! I would love to see something for tombstones. The epitaph changes, or ghosts or bugs come out, blood drips from it, you know.


Thanks!!! Great ideas!! I will put it to the product committee (ie my kids 😂) - cheers for the suggestions - will see if possible before Halloween


----------



## eyedoc (Oct 10, 2004)

I just bought 10 of your projections. Someone is very talented. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## retiredhaunter (Dec 12, 2017)

Just saw your site. Loved the digital decorations. I have a carnival theme and could possibly used the Caged Demon or the Werewolf but would you be able to put together clowns also?


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

eyedoc said:


> I just bought 10 of your projections. Someone is very talented. Thanks for the inspiration.


Thanks so much !! Really appreciated - it’s a fun project for my son and I so this means a lot


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

retiredhaunter said:


> Just saw your site. Loved the digital decorations. I have a carnival theme and could possibly used the Caged Demon or the Werewolf but would you be able to put together clowns also?


Thx!! I’m pretty much out of time this year with work commitments but adding to the ‘to do’ list - I’m playing with a circus theme for my own stuff so will ping you if that results in some new content ! Thx!!!!!!


----------



## GORF (Sep 13, 2019)

I picked up 6 for $20 to add to my mix! I'm using them on a TV screen. They are very crisp and bright. Thanks!


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

GORF said:


> I picked up 6 for $20 to add to my mix! I'm using them on a TV screen. They are very crisp and bright. Thanks!


Thanks so much!! Really appreciate the support and nice feedback !


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

eyedoc said:


> I just bought 10 of your projections. Someone is very talented. Thanks for the inspiration.


thanks so much! have a great Halloween!!


----------

